# Rebuilding...



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

I have a hoyt raider with intruder limbs... Nice bow... fits me perfect... but the draw weight is set at 65 (which is too high for my lil bro) well we have a old junker layin in the house that had a roofing nail in the side of it as an arrow rest. He can almost pull that one back... well i wanted to fix it up for him... any suggestions on arrowrests, sights, limbsavers, ect... i was given my bow so i dont know the "best of the best"i would rather fix one to fit him personally rather than spend $300-$500 buying a new one and putting accessories on it... any suggestions would be great...

T99


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

I would say to get you brother a whiskerbiskut ($35) because if he hasn't shot alot the arrow will want to jump of the rest for beginners, especially if he is planning on shooting fingers. And they are easy to tune. As for sights, there are so many decent sights on the market for very good prices. I shoot truglo but if this is his first bow just go with something affordable, check walmart they sometimes have sights for dirt cheap.


----------



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

thats what kind of sights i have... also.. i have carbon arrows. Should i start him on carbon or aluminam? or does it even matter? which are better arrow?


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Go with carbon in my opinion. They will not get bent if he misses the target or if they get thrown around a lot.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

KISS Keep it simple. You want him to learn the basics. While the whisker biscut may help keep the arrow on the rest, how will he properly learn how to draw the bow (fingers) without rolling the string with the "training wheels" on? Arrows are a toss up. I personally have never found the need to go to carbon. Rather than spending more money to shoot flatter and further I have spent more time learning to get closer. If you are going to start him with sights (I start most new shooters without) start with one pin. Also start him shooting close then work back as he progresses. Spend time at fixed targets working on form, then accuracy but do roving type shooting to prepare for hunting. It will teach him to judge ranges without even thinking about it. I personally think if one has to "decide" what the range is (or what pin to use) they need more of this type practice. It should be a natural reaction.


----------

